# Small Bed&Breakfast for sale near Cooperstown NY



## Lyn7878

Nice start up opportunity 
6 bedrooms - separate owners apartment 
Very busy area - baseball families / Hall of Fame / Opera 
11 miles from Cooperstown 
Walk to Village of Cherry Valley for shops 
Previously bed and breakfast 
Ready for new owner 
917-456-6758


----------

